# MFI - Mariner Financial



## prawn_86 (28 August 2007)

Here is another stock i have had my eye on, like FDY and LRG that hasnt had any attention in this forum.

Mariner have just released a record profit.

Current SP of 58c with fully diluted EPS of 13.9cps. Doesnt add up.

Also a 2.5c dividend coming up. 

Strong buy in my opinion. If anyone has an interest let me know and i will post my full analysis.


----------



## prawn_86 (28 August 2007)

no-one out there interested in this one either?

i'll put it in my 'no interest' pile with FDY lol


----------



## prawn_86 (31 August 2007)

up 14% since i first posted on it and 37% since its most recent low.

still plenty of upwards movement to come IMO, due to solid earnings and growth.


----------



## countryboy (21 April 2008)

prawn i am interested...in all property trusts. MFI sitting at 18c and divy of 2.5c. Im still struggling with looking at the financials etc. Like everyone else Im interested in their exposure to debt  and the dates for repayments of those debts. The whole sector has taken a hit..time for the speculators to move in !:


----------



## prawn_86 (21 April 2008)

I havnt looked at these guys for ages. lol.

Is their EPS still 14c? If it is this is ridiculous....

Current yeild of about 14%

If i remember correctly the product they sell can be quite complex, and i didnt quite understand it. Something to do with long term bonds for retirees...


----------



## option158 (28 December 2008)

Prawn you still in this stock? i have picked up a few but not to sure why , hopefully im looking at some long term thing , what are you thoughts on this one?


----------



## prawn_86 (28 December 2008)

I never actually owned it. As per my previous post, i dint quite understand their products so i stuck tot the golden rule of not investing in what you dont understand.

Its been off my watchlist for ages now.


----------



## option158 (5 January 2009)

hey check that out just 200% my $$ in a week, cant be bad for a small company "no one interested "stock.


----------

